
There's a Gene for That - foolrush
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2014/01/theres-a-gene-for-that/
======
hugh4
The trouble with this article is that it goes around mixing its scientific
arguments (it's not necessarily possible to extract particular genes which
cause particular phenotypic effects even though it's very easy to find ones
which are correlated with them) with political ones (this idea is wrong
because it implies political consequences I don't like), which as we all know
is like mixing ice cream with dog shit.

